# Buying with 121,000 on the clock?



## kiwitax (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello folks

Wondering if you can help. We're thinking of buying a 1990 Renault Trafic Autosleeper Recro, the dealer is selling for £4995 and he says he'll sort some of the rust and put in wiring for a leisure battery. I'm just feeling a bit concerned about the mileage. The vehicle has done 121,000 miles and I don't know if there are there questions I should be asking about how sound the engine/gear box is etc.. 

I have no idea about this sort of thing but does the engine need replacing after so many miles or will i get another 30,000 miles no bother? Is an engine rebuild expensive or might I face some other unknown big cost?

Any advice you can offer would be gratefully recieved.
Thanks -Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it has history with it the mileage is ok but it is the rust and wiring that I would be more concerned with.
Find out when the last cambelt change was needs doing every 4 years no matter how low the milage since the last.
A lot of dealers wash there hands of you as soon as they have the money so be ware.
Get an AA/RAC report on the van if you do not know much about engines etc. If you are not a person who repair cars then you could be in for an expensive time. They can be like a money pit.

Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


You will get much better deal for your budget buying privately. Over 120k is a huge mileage for a .Campervan, even of this age. 

Rust is a big problem (especially Renault) and you will be constantly trying to contain it. 


I would seriously consider walking away from this vehicle, there are better buys out there. Dont be rushed into anything anything by some slick salesmans talk. 


Sorry to be a party-pooper, try to get a 3rd person who knows something about vehicles to have a look at it. We are in a buyers market at the moment. 


Try the "Preloved" site. Lots of cheaper vans on there, with much lower mileage.

Andy


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its not just the engine to be concerned about. You could fit a brand new unit in the van, but there'd still be all the ancillary stuff, plus steering, suspension, brakes etc etc. that have all seen a huge amount of use....AND, then the rust! I'd be very cautious if i were you.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My advise is to walk away from it PLEASE. 8O 8O 8O

the age, condition, mileage and price would be a gamble just buy it for say 12 months use at the extreme.
There must be better offers on the market, even on ebay. :lol: :lol: 
look on this link.

http://motors.shop.ebay.co.uk/Campe...p3286.c0.m282&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=5,000

cabby


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

There seem to be many other problems but I wouldn't get too hung up on mileage. A 20 year old 'van with 120,000 miles on the clock is below average.

I would always buy a two-year-old car with 40,000 miles on the clock than a three-year-old for the same price with only 10,000.

Lots of short journeys are very bad news for an engine. One of my firm's vans, a Nissan about the size of a Transit, has been round the clock twice and is still fine. Diesel engines, used properly, doing few short journeys and well serviced, go on for ever!

My wife is due for a new car and I want a smallish 4 x 4 as we get stuck in winter. She has a Nissan X-Trail at present. I am having huge problems finding a nice car, 4 wheel drive, around £20K that doesn't have a diesel engine. She only does six or seven thousand miles a year, a lot of which is short journeys and in her case a diesel would be a totally wrong choice!

The Skoda Yeti is the only one I've found so far.


----------



## TonyandSarah (Aug 13, 2010)

diesel or petrol 
assuming its diesel, as said treated right diesel engines can go upto 250 300k miles without problem
its the rest of the van that will fall apart around it, have it checked over fully before considering,
agree to avoid but wouldnt rule it out just make sure well checked out first,

if petrol i personally wouldnt consider it over 100k


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:


> There seem to be many other problems but I wouldn't get too hung up on mileage. A 20 year old 'van with 120,000 miles on the clock is below average.
> 
> I would always buy a two-year-old car with 40,000 miles on the clock than a three-year-old for the same price with only 10,000.
> 
> ...


Fiat Panda, 1.2 Petrol. Super looking car and has a good reputation. You can probably get one for 1/2 your budget brand new.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

blongs said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Fiat Panda, 1.2 Petrol. Super looking car and has a good reputation. You can probably get one for 1/2 your budget brand new.
> ...


----------



## kiwitax (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot folks. Methinks we will look around somemore. Cheers


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My Renault Trafic (F reg - 1991?) was a lovely van but used to go through drive-shafts every 18 months (OK, I usually fitted 2nd hand ones [£30] with the help of the son, but I once needed one in a hurry and paid over £300 inc fitting). I think the head gasket went at about 80k.

If it's petrol, walk away unless EVERYTHING has been replaced - Gordon


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbyfan said:
> ...


----------

